
Ask HN: Is a degree required to get a marketer job position? - LisaDziuba
Do you usually ask candidates for Business or Marketing Degree? Whom would you better hire: person with appropriate degree or self-taught?<p><i></i> Experience is the more-less equivalent for both candidates, as well as soft skills.
======
gamechangr
"Equivalent" \- is a tricky word.

If you can't tell the difference in the quality of the work, then I would go
with the degree. All it really implies is that the candidate can stick with a
plan and follow through.

In real life, many of the self-taught candidates are substantially better. If
you're self taught and your work looks just like a someone who went for 4
years of mindless classwork - that's not in your advantage.

------
JSeymourATL
Ryan Holiday, dropped out of college -- became head of marketing for American
Apparel while still in his 20s >
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Holiday](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ryan_Holiday)

~~~
masonic
... and look how well _that_ worked out.

